# Tips To Improve Battery Life On Cm7 Alpha 2.2?



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

do you guys have some tips to improve battery life on cm7 alpha 2.2? the battery life is quite poor atm


----------



## muz (Oct 16, 2011)

We're only on 2.1....


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

I posted a few other threads in this one....

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8980-battery-life-drain-on-alpha-21/


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

tried most of these methods except removing phone.apk (but reading Dalingrin said it's no use) and still horrible battery life







.. i just hope it's not very hard to change the battery when it dies.. my touchpad now got quite a lot of charging cycles already.


----------



## evoic (Oct 19, 2011)

Pretty universal stuff, but...

Go to Settings > Account & Sync > Uncheck "Allow Background Data"

I'm going from memory, so the exact phrase may be slightly different, but that's close enough to get you where you want to go.

Just by doing that one thing, you'll probably save yourself 30%+ on your battery life if you're often leaving it on standby.

Good luck.


----------



## CiscoStud (Oct 2, 2011)

My piss poor battery life has just been sovled. Now I'm getting twice the battery life as before!!! yay...

Get "Juice defender Ultimate" from the market place. Choose the advance profile tab. Here you want to make sure Juice Defender has permission to auto shut off wifi and run under tablet mode.

Also let it run your overclock TP as well. Mines at 1.72 ondemandtcl. IMO better then cpu master or set cpu.

Really works!!! Me happy









Oh ya one more thing....DL the app elixir 2 and elixir widgets. Is show great info on the TP. From there you can create a simple brightness toggle on your home screen.


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

yeahman45 said:


> do you guys have some tips to improve battery life on cm7 alpha 2.2? the battery life is quite poor atm


When you say poor, can you please provide more info? Mine is on the touchstone most of the day, only take it off when I travel with it. So far, it hasn't been bad, but I have nothing to compare it to. Thanks


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

CiscoStud said:


> Get "Juice defender Ultimate" from the market place. Choose the advance profile tab. Here you want to make sure Juice Defender has permission to auto shut off wifi and run under tablet mode.


What does tablet mode provide?


----------



## CiscoStud (Oct 2, 2011)

dspcap said:


> What does tablet mode provide?


It shuts down the the phone cell radio(useless juice sucker)


----------



## austinb324 (Aug 28, 2011)

CiscoStud said:


> It shuts down the the phone cell radio(useless juice sucker)


Wouldn't being in airplane mode with wifi on achieve this same effect?


----------



## AbsoluteZero (Jul 1, 2011)

CiscoStud said:


> It shuts down the the phone cell radio(useless juice sucker)


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8621-remove-phone-services/page__view__findpost__p__207674


----------



## CiscoStud (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes but juice defender does so much more. For me it properly shuts down my wifi with sleep and kills running processes. Lots of configuration options in the advanced profile.

Like I said earlier, I have 2x my battery life.

Sent from my Nexus s using Tapatalk


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

once tried juice defender on my htc desire... didn't like the fact that it kills all my apps in background, it kind of kills multitasking... but i think that's necessary if you want better battery.... have rename phone.apk yesterday and charged it up to 100%... will monitor progression...

one question, can you guys poweroff the touchpad via android? when i shutdown it actually restarts the device to moboot.. from there i need to choose shutdown.. is it normal?


----------



## FMinMI (Nov 7, 2011)

CiscoStud said:


> Yes but juice defender does so much more. For me it properly shuts down my wifi with sleep and kills running processes. Lots of configuration options in the advanced profile.
> 
> Like I said earlier, I have 2x my battery life.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus s using Tapatalk


Can you tell me/us all your settings? I have purchased Ultimate and set it to ADVANCED, then tried to set a few of the options based on what you said but now my WIFI turns off and does not go on at all. I must have something set wrong and I am hoping you can set me straight.

Also could you please tell me the setting in your WIFI tab of the OS? Right now I have it set to Airplane mode on and WIFI is on. Not sure if these settings conflict with JD.

Thanks in advance!

Frank


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Oops ........


----------

